# Any DW DJ's??



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Random i know,

But other forums i'm on, there always seems to be some dj's

Anybody in DW that dj's?? Doesn't matter if its radio, club, pub etc..

I personally DJ at club's. Its good laughs!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Yep - James B of AutoFinesse


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

as perprevious post, I play here www.dv.fm and www.myhouse-yourhouse.net I play out now and then.


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

I played hardcore/rave/oldskool/jungle/drum n bass from 1992-2002.
I was resident in loads of clubs over the years around northampton/cambridgeshire including the legendary [email protected] if any other ravers remember it!


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Yep been spining for 30 years jeez!!!!!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah i dj, i mix dnb and have been for approx 3 years now. i have some old mixes hosted online somewhere, il try and find them if you're interested. as soon as i get my mixer fixed il record a new one


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I play House (Soulful & Vocal Uplifting) Radio wise im on SubJam FM, play a few local clubs, and res at Ministry of Sound on a sunday for glam roc playing soulful.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Watching JamesB and Brandon Block on the same decks during the same night is pretty cool - I'm just surprised he hasn't machined the vinyl to get the grooves out yet  :lol:


----------



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

I started out playing jungle techno in`92, moved on to playing house in just about every club and venue in west wales, including regular slots at the escape club in swansea. Played alongside carl cox, tony devit, sister bliss, angel and john kelly, and grooverider in bristol.
For me the best was playing at the outdoor `free parties`, mad times.


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Check my youtube channel, Ive got nearly 800 old jungle techno/hardcore tunes on there 

http://www.youtube.com/user/martynwebster


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah i play!

have been for about 10 years!

Play mostly tribal techno, and some electro.

Played in a few clubs in Ireland, and when i was living in Calais, France, i played weekly in 7's pub(saturdays) 555(fridays) and Le Temple(Tuesdays).


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! 

I knew there would be some djs hidden in here! Most of you guys into jungle/techno/dnb etc etc then?

I mostly spin electro house, commercial house/club (for one of my residencys) and some underground electro.


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

I DJ fidget house/electro/dubstep. Still learning my trade though 

What kit does everyone use?


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

dest said:


> Check my youtube channel, Ive got nearly 800 old jungle techno/hardcore tunes on there
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/martynwebster


Rewwwwinnnd, and come again. 
Just saw Mickey Finn a couple of weeks ago. Felt a right old geezer. LOL
Whats old is new again.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

famoussas said:


> What kit does everyone use?


Industry standard for me,

pioneer CDJ1000 MK3's 
Technics 1210s 
Serato hook up, 
pioneer DJM 800 mixer.

Production wise, Mac book pro running logic pro, and a lot of NI software etc, we have our own small studio too, with a vocal both etc, its got lots of out board stuff like an MPC and synths, mixing desk and a mac pro, but we could do with lots more stuff.

Expensive hobby this game


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Sweet,

I use CDJ400's + DJM 400 hooked up to a Macbook Pro with Traktor Pro with a Korg Nano Kontrol for effects.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

famoussas said:


> Sweet,
> 
> I use CDJ400's + DJM 400 hooked up to a Macbook Pro with Traktor Pro with a Korg Nano Kontrol for effects.


How do you get on with traktor, i had it stall up a few Mac books on me and gave it back after 4 days :tumbleweed: i love all the effects and slave decks are ace, but i found it to use out and about live it was a nightmare.


----------

